# First Show Today!



## omasfavorite (Apr 3, 2010)

I just joined this forum in mid March, but I've studied just about every aspect of it!

Today, I had my very first public showing!!!!  I was scared to death, but with some tips and pointers I picked up from SMF, I felt like a pro.

I signed up for a Propay account, on the off-chance that I'd need to accept cards (and I used it 4 times!!!)

I had read about someone considering doing a 'cut to the order' setup in a shop, and I used that for my show!  It was a HIT!  I took 2 loaves, with 2 different fragrances - and sold all but 2 bars worth!!! 

We wrapped each 'cut to order' bar along with instructions to let the soap air dry for a few days before use!

I was so excited, that I forgot to take pictures.  My son, aka The Soap To Order Guy, snapped one or two.  

I stood for the most part. I'd read somewhere (maybe here), that if you're sitting as folks walk by, they may think you're bored.  

The weather was perfect.   I was hoping for $100 after Show Fee, but  I ended up making well over $200!  I was shocked!

I learned from other vendors when the next few shows were coming up, too!  It felt like we were part of a handmade craft family!

I just HAD to share my experience with all of my SMF friends!!

Thanks so much for all the priceless info shared on here!


----------



## dandelion (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats, glad everything went so well.


----------



## carebear (Apr 3, 2010)

With 7 years of soaping under your belt I'll bet your stuff is magnificent!  Congrats.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 3, 2010)

Great!



> I stood for the most part. I'd read somewhere (maybe here), that if you're sitting as folks walk by, they may think you're bored.



The trick is to bring a stool so you can sit but are at a standing height.


----------



## Deda (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful!  I'm sure your soap's amazing!  

Congrats on a fantastic day!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow!  Congrats!  THanks for sharing!


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations!!!

I'm very happy for you. Thanks for sharing. I have my first show coming up in a little over a month and am very nervous. I still have to go through the jurying process, which is new to me as well. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 7, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is what I have.  I got a folding stool so it takes little room and puts me up at a nice height.

Bruce


----------



## Deb (Apr 9, 2010)

sounds like a total win! awesome!


----------

